
Show HN: How Non-Technical Solo Founders Can Launch Their Startup Alone - sahawneh
https://medium.com/dusthq/how-non-technical-solo-founders-can-launch-their-startup-alone-c1311f6d1a88
======
perilunar
> Promote it on popular sites where your target users spend their time.

Yeah, I don't think we are your target users. Enough with the Dust spam
already.

~~~
sahawneh
Great idea, what sites would you suggest?

